# liquid dbol



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 1, 2014)

should I trust a source that is trying to stack with this stuff? I remember reading befor 
that dbol is hard to find these days


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2014)

liquid dbol is fine..should u trust your source...thats on u


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 1, 2014)

Trusting your source is between you and the source......know that before diving in and buying. Trusting is all you have in this game.


----------



## graniteman (Feb 1, 2014)

If you have questions going in that's a red flag right there. Is this injectable or oral ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2014)

Nothing wrong with liquid orals... Dbol is dbol. And its not hard to get these days.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 1, 2014)

I trust the guy, I'm not worried about him, I just don't know if I trust if he knows if his stuff is legit, but its liquid dbol. I was looking into that along with test c. I guess there's only one way to find out. I believe it's gtg though because he's ran stuff befor so he would know


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 1, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Trusting your source is between you and the source......know that before diving in and buying. Trusting is all you have in this game.



 Thank you that's very true and I never realized it


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 2, 2014)

I just finished running liquid oral dbol and went from 213 to 230. Made my back hurt.. Good stuff


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 2, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> I just finished running liquid oral dbol and went from 213 to 230.



I think that was the dozen Dick's deluxe burgers you eat every day.  Just sayin.


----------



## woodswise (Feb 2, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I think that was the dozen Dick's you suck every day.  Just sayin.



Fixed . . .


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 2, 2014)

Huh? Thats clean eating? Calorically dense.


----------

